# UK MMA Rankings - June 2011



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

There have been a load of great domestic and international MMA events this month affecting the rankings, and inactivity has seen a few guys slide out.

Top twenties from featherweight to middleweight with top tens elsewhere here:

UK MMA Rankings - June 2011 | YourMMA.tv

Still working on top twenties across the board, bantamweight is probably next.


----------

